
Prime minister apology after Turing petition - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8249792.stm
======
jacquesm
on the front page right now:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=816217>

~~~
Hagelin
and <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=816182>

